# These will make you smile!



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Thought these were all so cute and have been collecting them the last few weeks so I could shower you all with a bunch of golden smiles!!!
I got all these from Facebook from "The Dog Files"


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

a couple more...


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Good ones, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I ♥ these! thanks for sharing


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the smile...

Pete


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I love these! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the smiles


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

These made me laugh, Golden's can be such goof balls.

Mike


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Those are great. Thanks for the smiles.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Pammie said:


> Thought these were all so cute and have been collecting them the last few weeks so I could shower you all with a bunch of golden smiles!!!
> I got all these from Facebook from "The Dog Files"


Very cute! I especially love the mother Golden walking her babies.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aaawh, these are adorable! I especially loved the "Awww shucks" one. They all made me laugh!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

They made me giggle. Thank you!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd seen one or two before and it was fun to see a collection...my fave is the nose that says kiss me...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Really, really cute. Thanks


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome pics


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

Love these


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

really cute i love this!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

.... ..!!!!.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

The one with the golden holding the leashes for all he pups is just perfect.

The last one - the anger management shot - I took that photo - It's from our visit to Dichi Goldens when the litter we were picking from was 5 weeks old.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pammie*

Pammie

These are just wonderful-thank you!!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Mr. Bojangles said:


> The last one - the anger management shot - I took that photo - It's from our visit to Dichi Goldens when the litter we were picking from was 5 weeks old.


Really cute photo! 
Did you know it had been altered and was being shared by various sites?


----------

